# Which City Has the Most PB Members?



## ADKing (Jun 4, 2009)

I was wondering today which city (not region or adjoining cities) has the most PB members? I can think of several from Wichita:

Jeff Bartel
Mrs. Sola Fide (Erin Bartel)
Hamalas
KSPresby
Jlynn
Myself (ADKing)

Can anybody top six?


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 4, 2009)

For DFW

NaphtaliPress
Rev. Todd Ruddell
Joshua
Gryphonnette
Edward
Westminken
Theoretical
WSW101
Scott

I think there's several others as well.


----------



## Curt (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably Acton, Maine.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

Curt said:


> Probably Acton, Maine.



Definitely. 

Acton does probably have the highest per capita membership on the PB


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 4, 2009)

Theoretical said:


> For DFW
> 
> NaphtaliPress
> Rev. Todd Ruddell
> ...



I thought Dallas and Fort Worth were two cities ....


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2009)

Does Zion count?


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 4, 2009)

New Jerusalem, we have a house there, and we just haven't moved yet.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 4, 2009)

What about Greenville, SC?


----------



## kalawine (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I don't think it's our city since the PB probably has more members than Mississippi has citizens!


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I know its NOT Minot, ND


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 4, 2009)

ADKing said:


> I was wondering today which city (not region or adjoining cities) has the most PB members? I can think of several from Wichita:
> 
> Jeff Bartel
> Mrs. Sola Fide (Erin Bartel)
> ...


 
Don't forget "puritangirl" (Christine) & "Colin Kelly". That brings Wichita to eight.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 5, 2009)

Skive in Denmark has 2


----------



## Tripel (Jun 5, 2009)

Memphis has several:

Tripel
caoclan
Zenas
sotzo
Albatross
jfschultz
rescuedbyLove
NDHSR

That's 8. I'm sure I left someone out.


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (Jun 5, 2009)

*"Northern Virginia" is a city, right? Right?*

After all, it's kind of hard to tell where one locality stops and another starts, here in Endless Suburbia. 

Make your presence known, NOVA PBers.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 5, 2009)

Austin, Tx...holla! I think we have two or three, though not real sure.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 5, 2009)

Since I have been labeled 'inhuman' Leduc, AB definitely has the least amount: -1


----------



## py3ak (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't sell yourself short, Daniel. I think you count for at least a -2.5.


----------



## Berean (Jun 5, 2009)

Poimen said:


> Since I have been labeled 'inhuman' Leduc, AB definitely has the least amount: -1



Just because your pic looks like a cage fighter doesn't mean you should beat yourself up.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 7, 2009)

ADKing said:


> I was wondering today which city (not region or adjoining cities) has the most PB members? I can think of several from Wichita:
> 
> Jeff Bartel
> Mrs. Sola Fide (Erin Bartel)
> ...



For anyone in the KC or Wichita or Topeka or anywhere in a couple hour drive of Manhattan...

Our home is ready to entertain. We've got a guest bedroom with queen size bed... a grill, smoker, good drink, smokes, discussion, etc... 

If you make the drive... we'll make it worth your while!


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jun 7, 2009)

I know there are several of us in the Puget Sound (Seattle-Tacoma) area.....


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2009)

In Beloit, Wisconsin we have me, myself and I. Then there's my brother Darrell and my other brother Darrell. Then there are all the voices in my head....hmmm...that might have been the fever.

Final count: 1


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 8, 2009)

WHAT? Are you guys telling me that it is not San Gabriel (CA)???


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 8, 2009)

De Forest, WI has only one but that person is a really cool person.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 8, 2009)

At the moment Skive, Denmark has 3


----------



## KMK (Jun 8, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> ADKing said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering today which city (not region or adjoining cities) has the most PB members? I can think of several from Wichita:
> ...



Nov 14. Mizzou vs. K-State! That would be a gas!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I am the only one from my city so I guess the race excludes Ft. Rucker.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jun 8, 2009)

Jackson, MS anyone? anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Richard King (Jun 8, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> At the moment Skive, Denmark has 3





I think you may have just passed Lubbock Texas.
I have to go out and recruit newbies.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 8, 2009)

Contra Marcion said:


> I know there are several of us in the Puget Sound (Seattle-Tacoma) area.....



Me (Josiah), Bladestunner 316, Augusta, Mr Merlin, and VictorBravo. there are probably more.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> At the moment Skive, Denmark has 3



Is Sarah having a good time?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 8, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment Skive, Denmark has 3
> ...



Yes I think she is, we are the ones having a hard time


----------



## Berean (Jun 8, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Re4mdant said:
> ...



Martin, you're being very evasive about what you, Line, and Sarah are doing over there. We want to know what's going on. Visiting breweries? Churches? Restaurants? 
I assume your answer will be "yes".


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 8, 2009)

Where my Los Angeles Peps at?


----------



## GTMOPC (Jun 8, 2009)

Palatka, Florida is topping out at 1 currently. I think I'm the only one in a 50 mile radius.

There is someone in Jacksonville, but I haven't seen them post recently.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone on PB from Boise, Idaho (or anywhere in Idaho), besides my wife (UKPuritan) and me?


----------



## Augusta (Jun 8, 2009)

Josiah said:


> Contra Marcion said:
> 
> 
> > I know there are several of us in the Puget Sound (Seattle-Tacoma) area.....
> ...



We have 7 don't forget Peacemaker. There must be more so we can beat out Texas. Come on out you Seattle area lurkers!!


----------

